
Mission and marketing in computer science degrees - luu
https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/srk21/blog/2020/05/26/#marketing-speak-in-cs-programmes
======
jonatron
As a Kent 2010 CS grad, I can compare the module names.

OOP and Functional programming remains

Foundations of computing (maths) remains

"Algorithms, Data Structures and Complexity" is tweaked into two modules

"Computers and the Cloud" replaces "Distributed Systems and Networks"

"Web Development" replaces "Dynamic Web"

Not sure where "Operating Systems and Architecture" has gone? That's pretty
important

The universally hated "Managers and Organisations" and "Information Systems"
are gone, so that's good news.

Yes some marketing terms have crept in, but I'm not sure much has really
changed. Correct me if I got the wrong message, but he seems focussed on the
unfortunate financial situation Kent is in. I think there's been a gradual
change towards money and away from teaching and research since 2007, when
tuition fees started rapidly increading in the UK. I haven't checked, but I
wouldn't be surprised if most UK CS courses also have buzzwords in them now.

